# Still think Pontiacs can't make power?



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

If you do, you're mistaken.

Check THIS out!

Let me give you a little teaser from the article:

_Semco Performance brought a 465ci Pontiac engine to the AMSOIL Engine Masters Challenge to go *head-to-head with the bigger Fords and Chevys* in the big-block class and *took home the win* by churning out more than 700 hp._​
Pontiac Takes The Win at 2015 Engine Masters Challenge

I just _love_ the smell of baked bow-tie in the morning.... :thumbsup: 

Bear


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

:cheers


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

BearGFR said:


> If you do, you're mistaken.
> 
> Check THIS out!
> 
> ...


With that much HP you can bend the frame and if you bend the frame the car won't run right.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Where's Alky when we need him?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

So does this mean Pontiac is a big block?


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

geeteeohguy said:


> Where's Alky when we need him?


Right here.....biting my lip :blush:

Seriously I love the engine masters challenge and I think its awesome when any of the "off brands" wins one. I think its great that people are still finding ways to extract more power out of these "obsolete" engine designs. :leaving:


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Other motors made more HP, so it must be HP per CI?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Rukee, yes, I think so. The Poncho was the only one under 500 cid.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

geeteeohguy said:


> So does this mean Pontiac is a big block?



Rules say "Normally aspirated domestic V8 production passenger car big block engine types only. Pontiac, AMC, Oldsmobile, Cadillac Pontiac, Buick, Ford FE, Ford 385 series including Boss 429, Chevrolet big block including 10.2-inch deck blocks and W Series, Chrysler B and RB Wedge permitted. Chrysler Hemi engine prohibited."

*DISPLACEMENT*
Minimum displacement 450 cubic inches. Maximum displacement unlimited. Cubic inch is calculated by bore x bore x stroke x 6.2832.

ENGINE BLOCK
Any domestic OEM passenger car block of an eligible engine type, or commercially available cast iron or cast aluminum aftermarket OEM replacement engine block permitted. Engine block must retain OEM cylinder bore spacing and OEM block angle.

NOTE: This class WILL use a cubic inch divider in scoring to
compensate for varied engine displacement. Scored test rpm range
3000-7000 rpm.

So, the Pontiac engine produced the most HP per CI as factored against the other engines. Other engines made more HP, but they also had more cubes to get there. Cubic inches rule, but a Pontiac engine has proven that it can pull the most HP per CI out of a single carbed engine. Isn't that called "efficient?" I call it *PERFECT*. :bannana:


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Long live the obsolete Strato-Streak V8, and the obsolete fossils who pilot them down the road!!!


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Strato-Streak, uhhh, is well before my time...

Bear, 
aftermarket block? 
who's heads? 
What bore and stroke and C/R? 
Roller cam?

Thanks!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Stock Pontiac Block, KRE heads, 465 CID displacement. PH, we are about the same age, but Strato-Streak applies to the _real _Pontiac V8 built from '55 through '81.


----------

